# WPF, Blend, Blender, 3-D Rubik's cube application



## Meshack (Feb 3, 2012)

Posted this a few days ago;
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/322872/WPF_Rubiks_Cube


----------



## Godmil (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice one.


----------

